# Traineeships



## flover (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi
As a new immigrant to Australia I will be there in about a month or two after receiving my PR visa days ago... I'm an agronomy research worker here in my country but since I know finding a job in my field of specialty may take a while and my savings are not enough for me to last there more than 2-3 months I chose Sydney as my place to start my immigration there in hopes that despite being a little bit expensive this city can actually provide more job opportunities to let me have a job (whatever it is) to pay quickly while I'm on search of a job in my area of specialty... After searching websites and job agencies there in Sydney to find other casual job opportunities I found about traineeships offered by some companies which could possibly enable me to even start a new career path there... one of such jobs included traineeship positions for those with an intermediate knowledge of MS Excel for example that could very well be someone like me... My question here is that is it a wise thing to do to apply for such traineeship positions? Do they pay at least some of the full salary during the traineeship period? Are they reliable enough for someone to count on them as a job? and finally, is it hard to find such opportunities in a short period of time considering the little savings I have? 
Thanks in advance for any answer you may provide. I'm under a lot of stress because of this and I truly appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Traineeships usually last a few years I think. When your traineeship would be up, at least you would have the qualifications in case you wanted to move to another company. I am not sure of salary, but a google search should give you the answer.
Also research mature age apprenticeships.
Apprenticeships are usually for school leavers but this one is for older people, it usually consists of 4 days on the job and going to TAFE one day a week. usually lasts a few years as well.


----------



## flover (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Ozzy  I appreciate the time you spent answering my question... I'll certainly check the apprenticeships you mentioned... thanks again


----------

